# Fantasy Winemaking Season



## JimCook (Apr 28, 2009)

If you could get inside of your favorite wine kit manufacturer and design a kit that you would want to buy, what changes would you make (regardless of whether or not these are feasible from a business standpoint)? Please add comments as to why you are choosing what you are choosing which you feel would make your 'designer'kit wine better than other kit wines. 


- Jim


----------



## grapeman (Apr 28, 2009)

I think it would be an interesting concept to sell a standard kit juice and needed additives and then make other components optional for extra charge. The manufacturer ships the distributors a slection of Adds- like skins, raisins, different types of oak, yeast, etc. Some of the things you can buy that way now, but generally not the raisins, skins, etc. It could make for some very unique wines and give the opportunity for some outstanding wines.


----------



## NEBama (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm with Appleman I would like to be able to add grape skins or wholegrapepacks to some of the kits even if it were and add on. Not to mention what you could do with fruit wines that you could add grapeskins or wholegrapepacks to.AL


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2009)

I also voted for the gape packs, The choice of oak and a better yeast woold be awesome also though!


----------



## Dean (Apr 28, 2009)

You need an "all of the above option". I'd choose oenological tannin additions, better oak, grape/skins packs, better sourced juice, etc. 

Basically, I'd build a kit that would be almost undrinkable for at least 1 to 2 years. This way, I'd have the structure for proper age, etc. Come to think of it, my kit would include a 2 to 3 lugs of grapes instead of the juice LOL.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 28, 2009)

Well today I bottled an En Primeur Hightail Washington Merlot (no grape skins). I don't think these are available in the USA. Hightail means that the kit is 'rushed' to market from the year's harvest. It is definitely a Limited Edition.






I bought it because I was expecting a better qualitykit from a good location (Washington state has a great rep for Merlot).


So thats how I voted.


Steve


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2009)

That sounds like a good it there CP, what other kits do you know of that just never make it over here?


----------



## JimCook (Apr 30, 2009)

Appleman &amp; Co.,
Your comment on the alternate add pack makes for an interesting postulation...


What if you could order a kit that contained the juice and then there were optional add packs. There could be the 'oak enhancer' for people like Wade that like wine with a little more wood in them. Also, the 'Body Booster' that has a grape pack. Maybe alternate yeast (RC-212, for example) that can provide a boost to the sensory characteristics of the wine. 


So if I get your idea right, it's like the juice is the base of the kit and then you can get booster add packs for whatever you want for an extra charge. That's a pretty cool idea. In essence, instead of marketing and packaging different lines of kits, this would be more of a scalable piece that allows for a mild amount of customization, sort of like buyinga base model car or one with options. 


Am I understanding that correctly?


- Jim


----------



## cpfan (Apr 30, 2009)

wade said:


> That sounds like a good it there CP, what other kits do you know of that just never make it over here?


Well there's all the Vineco kits that I love, but are difficult to source in the US. Also Wine Kitz products are not distributed in the USA (to the best of my knowledge).


Otherwise, I think that from Spagnols, Winexpert, and Cellar Craft the Hightails are the only ones that don't reach the States.


Steve


----------



## grapeman (Apr 30, 2009)

JimCook said:


> Appleman &amp; Co.,
> Your comment on the alternate add pack makes for an interesting postulation...
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, that's the idea. You would get the juice and the basics like k-meta, bentonite, clarifiers and possibly a base yeast for a generalized wine. Then you get the customized extras you want. It would make for a very nice customizable "kit". Naturally they would guarantee the base juice, but if you customize, you are responsible if you screw it up!


----------



## JimCook (May 17, 2009)

Well, the results of this poll are thus far pretty overwhelming in the area of a lack of body in kit/juice wines. Looks like some interesting information for the manufacturers of kit wines in regards to what the buyers want. 


- Jim


----------

